# The Men Who Stare at Goats



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been seeing trailers for this movie opening 11/6. It looks hilarious. I'm gonna see it.  

[yt]F-Osklk0MaM[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2009)

I understand that the book talks a fair amount about well-known Hwa Rang Do practitioner Michael Echanis, who dies in the 80s.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 27, 2009)

It's on my "to see" list as well.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 27, 2009)

They say its based on a true story.  I've found this, but I really don't know if I have to time to verify if its correct.  All I have to say is that it would surprise me if it was true.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I understand that the book talks a fair amount about well-known Hwa Rang Do practitioner Michael Echanis, who dies in the 80s.



Get outta town! I was gonna see it anyway, now I have to see it - being diarrhea and all, ya know.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm all for it, not only does it look hilarious, but anything with Clooney's an automatic must see for me.  Odd that Stephen Soderberg is not directing ... but then he's all anti-American, pro communist and all.

I didn't even know there was a book, now I gotta get that too.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 27, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Get outta town! I was gonna see it anyway, now I have to see it - being diarrhea and all, ya know.


 
Are you going to *run* to the theater?


----------



## Tames D (Oct 27, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I'm all for it, not only does it look hilarious, but anything with Clooney's an automatic must see for me. Odd that Stephen Soderberg is not directing ... but then he's all anti-American, pro communist and all.
> 
> I didn't even know there was a book, now I gotta get that too.


 
I'm a big Clooney fan too. I'll be seeing it.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't whether there's a Michael Echanis character in the film, but he was in the book!


----------



## Omar B (Oct 27, 2009)

Does Echanis have a significant part in the book?  Does he go into him in detail?  I always found him a fascinating character.

Tames D. - Yeah, I love Clooney.  For some reason the way he delivers his lines, his gait, many little things about him reminds me of my favorite actor Cary Grant.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2009)

Tames D said:


> Are you going to *run* to the theater?



Flow, baby. I flow.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2009)

I didn't know there was a book either. When I saw the "based on the unbelievably true story" I thought it just movie stuff, humor. Ya know, like Fargo.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 27, 2009)

More trailers!  This looks like fun!






Is this supposed to be based on the Stargate Project?  I was reading paperbacks about that back in the 1980's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stargate_Project

I recall reading it was a US Army INSCOMM project before it was transferred to the CIA and then killed.

Looks like a great movie, though!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 27, 2009)

Another short trailer - EYEBALLS!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 27, 2009)

Love this quote from the commentary section of the "Crazy Rulers" video... 


> This whole walking&#65279; through walls thing has a major problem. What if yu get yourself to a point where you can walk through it, how would your body know that you're not supposed to fall straight through the ground??/?????


Now is it me or does that general look a lot like he's the brother of... THIS man? 









As far as the movie goes... I'll probably watch it because I love the idea of Clooney trying to tell Ewan McGreggor he's a Jedi Knight...the irony of that is just too gleeful to ignore. 
It'll be just a nutty fun film to watch.


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 28, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I recall reading it was a US Army INSCOMM project before it was transferred to the CIA and then killed.



LOL!  At least we think it was killed...


----------

